# Heads Up - Eaglemoss at Poundworld.



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

I was in my local Poundworld today and came across a rack of Eaglemoss military watches.










They were mostly the 'Russian Tank' watch (far left), but rummaging around revealed a total of 6 different designs. If you are after a cheap beater or stocking filler you can't really go wrong at £1 a pop. If nothing else, they are a cheap source of parts for modding/repairs - the Seiko movements inside are worth 3 times that alone.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Excuse me!

Hope you're not planning on presenting these on Quartz Wednesday ?

You will be required to seek permission from the regular contributor first. 

Good find. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the one on the right, I'll give you a pound for it :laughing2dw:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Great find, I'm going to go hunting for these tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Done a bit of hunting on my way home. Seems like the other pound stores don't have these: none in Poundstretcher, Poundland or B&M. I'm off to Poundworld tomorrow.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Excuse me!
> 
> Hope you're not planning on presenting these on Quartz Wednesday ?
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't dream of it, your honor. 



alxbly said:


> Done a bit of hunting on my way home. Seems like the other pound stores don't have these: none in Poundstretcher, Poundland or B&M. I'm off to Poundworld tomorrow.


 Happy hunting. If it's any help I found them on a display stand at the checkouts.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I like the one on the right, I'll give you a pound for it :laughing2dw:


 I'm afraid I quite like that one as well. On a decent strap it really looks quite good - if a bit large for me at nearly 47mm.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Lancman said:


> I'm afraid I quite like that one as well. On a decent strap it really looks quite good - if a bit large for me at nearly 47mm.


 OK, I'll give you 2 quid, but that is my final offer....... 

:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> Nice find :thumbsup:


 I did tell you you were paying far to much for your Chinese tat.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I like the one on the right, I'll give you a pound for it :laughing2dw:


 Hahahaha I was thinking the same thing.

Well, that and what the store name sounds like to an American, which is a New Jersey wh0re house.


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks lancman, I do like it when we get a heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I did tell you you were paying far to much for your Chinese tat.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I didn't pay :yes:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Lancman said:


> I'm afraid I quite like that one as well. On a decent strap it really looks quite good - if a bit large for me at nearly 47mm.


 I really,really like this design;Panerai Egiziano . I wish someone made a 40-42mm hommage of one of these,the only current copies around are all big or made of bronze .


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

ANDI said:


> I really,really like this design;Panerai Egiziano . I wish someone made a 40-42mm hommage of one of these,the only current copies around are all big or made of bronze .


 The Gruppo Gamma Vanguard is 42mm:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BatGuhvF9RW/

It's a really nice watch!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

RWP said:


> I didn't pay :yes:


 Our Poundland has CCTV to stop those who pilfer stuff - - :taunt: nearly caight me twice last week, couldn't get the 12 pack loo rolls in my jacket pocket!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Lancman said:


> I was in my local Poundworld today and came across a rack of Eaglemoss military watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm really digging that Russian Tank watch though. Looks ace!


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

So I finally managed to track these down in Poundworld:










I thought the best thing to do would be to ask one of the guys on the checkout if they had any watches. He shot me a look like I was asking a dumb question -"No"! Just as well I didn't take his word for it!

They had a big box of these and, just as in the store Lancman found them, these were mainly the Russian tank style, but they had a few others too. There was one other ladies watch style that I didn't bother picking up. They also had those rubber LED watches that light up when you press the face. So, they had quite a few watches! :yes:

Hopefully they're better than the label suggests:










WATCHES ASS? Let's find out...


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

mrzee said:


> I'm really digging that Russian Tank watch though. Looks ace!


 It's a nice looking watch, my only issue with it is the size - it's another whopper at 48mm diameter. At least the lugs are short so it's just about wearable.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

alxbly said:


> So I finally managed to track these down in Poundworld:


 Nice haul, looks like they had exactly the same 6 designs. I think my favourite so far is the simple 1960s RAF one. I had a go at improving the lume and now it stands up quite well, even in much more expensive company.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

how on earth do they make a profit selling these watches for £1 after manufacture and shipping? The watch on the far right of the picture is just my cup of tea and even better on a nice brown leather strap


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

chas g said:


> how on earth do they make a profit selling these watches for £1 after manufacture and shipping?


 Good question. I expected that for pound each these would have:

* plastic cases

* poorly made quartz movements

* very poor quality straps

* that a high percentage just wouldn't work

And now... I'm stumped. They all have metal cases; it isn't noted as being stainless steel so I assume it's either cheaper steel, plated brass or a cheaper alloy. There's alignment issues but at this price I was kind of expecting this!

The movements seen to vary depending on which version you buy; only the Panerai homage states that there's a "Japanese quartz movement", the others just state a "precision quartz movement" (and I've not opened the cases yet). However, in the short time I've had them, they seem to have kept decent time.

The straps are a little better than I expected for a pound! Whilst they look cheap, especially those using a combination of PU leather and nylon, they seem relatively well made and, for the price, I'm surprised how thick the nylon is (they've used double layers of nylon, not just a single thin piece). The buckles are metal, not the best finished but, again, better than I expected. And all the watches I bought work. Maybe I lucked out?

Whilst they're obviously cheap watches, they're actually far better than I expected. I genuinely can't see how they can make money on these! :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> how on earth do they make a profit selling these watches for £1 after manufacture and shipping? The watch on the far right of the picture is just my cup of tea and even better on a nice brown leather strap


 Are these not the residue that didn't sell with that collectors magazine ?

I went in and bought the entire lot of the Egyptian ones and gave them all away to tight mates :laughing2dw: and they're all wearing them.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

chas g said:


> how on earth do they make a profit selling these watches for £1 after manufacture and shipping? The watch on the far right of the picture is just my cup of tea and even better on a nice brown leather strap


 As Wrench said, I suspect that the magazine series didn't sell as well as expected and Eaglemoss have been left with a container load of unsold stock. Some of this stock has been sold off to Poundworld. Eaglemoss must have made a loss on the sale, but needed to liquidize assets. They are still trying to sell them on their website for £10 each, but regularly have half price sales - as they have now.

https://shop.eaglemoss.com/military-watches

This is all pure speculation on my part, you understand. 

I have noticed these same 6 models appearing on eBay a lot recently and wondered where the sellers were getting their stock from!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I think a £1 is probably their true value. oops:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

alxbly said:


> The movements seen to vary depending on which version you buy; only the Panerai homage states that there's a "Japanese quartz movement", the others just state a "precision quartz movement" (and I've not opened the cases yet). However, in the short time I've had them, they seem to have kept decent time.


 They all contain Seiko AL55A movements, at least all mine do. Whilst this is an old movement that has now been discontinued by Seiko, there's no reason to fear that they won't be both accurate and reliable. As this is old stock, the batteries may need replacing sooner that expected, but I consider that a small price to pay under the circumstances.



WRENCH said:


> I think a £1 is probably their true value. oops:


 They must be worth at least £2 if that's what Davey P was willing to pay!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lancman said:


> They all contain Seiko AL55A movements, at least all mine do. Whilst this is an old movement that has now been discontinued by Seiko, there's no reason to fear that they won't be both accurate and reliable. As this is old stock, the batteries may need replacing sooner that expected, but I consider that a small price to pay under the circumstances.
> 
> They must be worth at least £2 if that's what Davey P was willing to pay!


 @Davey P is always kind and benevolent. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Lancman said:


> They all contain Seiko AL55A movements, at least all mine do. Whilst this is an old movement that has now been discontinued by Seiko, there's no reason to fear that they won't be both accurate and reliable. As this is old stock, the batteries may need replacing sooner that expected, but I consider that a small price to pay under the circumstances.
> 
> They must be worth at least £2 if that's what Davey P was willing to pay!


 I decided to cut out the middle man, and bought a couple directly from Poundworld in Peterborough yesterday :laughing2dw:

The canvas straps will be ditched, but the watches are actually not that bad. I ended up buying one Russian tank commander, and a couple of the black faced / silver bezel with 12 screws (dunno what that was supposed to be, but it looks good anyway) :tongue:

They had about a dozen piled up on the counter, with about 4 or 5 different designs, but the others were too small for me.

Thanks for the heads-up @Lancman :thumbs_up:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I decided to cut out the middle man, and bought a couple directly from Poundworld in Peterborough yesterday :laughing2dw:


 Damn, there goes my £1 profit!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Lancman said:


> Damn, there goes my £1 profit!


 Sorry mate, you snooze, you lose....... :laughing2dw:

I've just ditched the brown canvas strap from the one with 12 "screws" around the outside, and fitted a black rubber strap from my spares box, and it's actually transformed it into a nice comfortable beater :yahoo:


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Davey P said:


> OK, I'll give you 2 quid, but that is my final offer.......
> 
> :laugh:


 I'l llook in my pound world tomorrow Dave, and if it's there..... Guess what you are getting for Christmas lol


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Had a wobble around both Poundworlds in town. None in one and only this one type in the other. 










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally got round to taking a few pics of the latest mega-expensive incomings... Note the discreet way I've included my new toy in the background (every home office should have one in the corner) :laughing2dw: :



I've ordered a new rubber strap for the Ruskie to replace the canvas original, so that will be a big improvement when it arrives :thumbsup:

Next up is the other one, with it's "spares box strap" which I think came from my recent Fat Face watch:



And here's a better pic of the decent quality strap, which has made a massive difference:



:yahoo:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Finally got round to taking a few pics of the latest mega-expensive incomings... Note the discreet way I've included my new toy in the background (every home office should have one in the corner) :laughing2dw: :
> I've ordered a new rubber strap for the Ruskie to replace the canvas original, so that will be a big improvement when it arrives
> Next up is the other one, with it's "spares box strap" which I think came from my recent Fat Face watch:
> And here's a better pic of the decent quality strap, which has made a massive difference:
> :yahoo:


Thats the one I was hoping to find, but beggers can't be chooses. I have also got my Winners watch arriving to look forward to . 

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> Thats the one I was hoping to find, but beggers can't be chooses. I have also got my Winners watch arriving to look forward to .


 Next time I go into Peterborough I'll have a look, and if they have still got some left, I'll pick one up for you mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Next time I go into Peterborough I'll have a look, and if they have still got some left, I'll pick one up for you mate :thumbsup:


 You are an officer and a gentleman sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> You are an officer and a gentleman sir :thumbsup:


 That's one way to describe me... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey P said:


> That's one way to describe me... :laughing2dw:


 I was trying to butter you up


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> I was trying to butter you up


 It worked :tongue:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Just put one of my spare straps on it.

Increased its value by £15 :thumbs_up:

Noticed earlier that some scunners are selling these on ebay for £3.50 profiteering buggers 










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Picked up one of the Tank dialled Boctok rip-off design - - black canvas strap with buckle - - for a £1.00 who can argue, as already said, must be a liquidise that old stock purchase! :thumbs_up:



Cyclops930 said:


>


 The same as this one posted by Cyclops - - good bit bigger than the original - and the canvas strap must be worth the pound.

So far it has survived a Mayfair Quickstep, a Rivelin Rumba and a Tiffany Saunter without mishap. Biggest test will be next week - - can it also stand up to a Balmoral Blues? :tumbleweed:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

mel said:


> Picked up one of the Tank dialled Boctok rip-off design - - black canvas strap with buckle - - for a £1.00 who can argue, as already said, must be a liquidise that old stock purchase! :thumbs_up:


 Hey Mel, you're Edinburgh based? Me too! The Poundworld at Ocean Terminal had some of the Panerai style and diver style watches for a pound when I was there (admittedly that was about two weeks ago). They had a few different styles but you have to go digging through the box of (mainly) tank dials.

Just a heads up if you're interested.


----------

